# Dually/Be Nice Halters, Any one use them???



## tabithakat64 (30 January 2007)

Having problems leading my Welsh D at the moment, he keeps dragging me around.  
I'm thinking of investing in a Be Nice or Dually Halter, has anyone used either?  Did they work?
Where abouts would I buy one online in the UK?


----------



## brightmount (30 January 2007)

I use one on my feisty mare but I was advised I should use 2 ropes and lead from the fixed ring under the chin, like a normal headcollar, and another rope from the tensioning ring, which should only be used if needed. This is because by leading from the tensioning ring the pressure adds to the horse's stress and makes things worse. So that's what I'm doing as I can see the logic in it.

I got my Dually from one of Monty's demos but I'm sure if you Google you'll find a supplier.


----------



## Super_Kat (30 January 2007)

I have a Be Nice halter.........Best piece of kit I own!


----------



## jinglejoys (30 January 2007)

I use a Be Nice too but like any piece of equipment you have to use it properly


----------



## cariadssogreat (30 January 2007)

I dont like Be Nice or Dually halters as they can be far too harsh in the wrong hands. To be honest a standard parelli style rope halter is plenty enough if used in the right way. You can get them for around £15 so a much less expensive option.
Like this one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pat-Parelli-Halter...tem140078338158


----------



## eventingdiva (30 January 2007)

We've got one of each. I think they work well, providing you know how to use them (mind you its not that difficult!). We put a dually on rearers instead of a be nice as the poll pressure from the benice has made some rearers go up, but the dually doesn't (only tightens across the nose) x


----------



## Zebedee (30 January 2007)

I use a Be Nice. It is one of the best pieces of equipment I own for dealing with strong/  /spooky animals. I only use one rope as it only comes into effect if the animal pulls, or becomes strong.


----------



## flyingfeet (30 January 2007)

I have rope halters, a Dually and a Be Nice

I don't agree with the above the Dually is not any harsher than a rope (urgh Parelli!) halter.

The Be nice is a serious bit of kit for stubborn horses, the dually is really useful for more than leading. I know Monty doesn't approve, but its fab for lungeing too! 

I use rope halters for everyday as I don't tolerate barging and now I find them quicker to use than an english halter.


----------



## Niffer (30 January 2007)

Hi I have a Sec D x thoro and he's a good boy but every now and then tries to re-assert his authority and be a bit stubborn so I use a dually everytime when loading/unloading.

If he's good, it doesn't come in to play, if he's bad it tighten's and then goes loose again when he walks forward.  He knows this, I know this and we all get along fine.

I ordered mine from Monty Roberts website after seeing one of his demos.  It comes with a DVD which is well worth watching a couple of times and having a no pressure practice with your horse.

Expensive item, but worth every penny and looks really smart and is good quality too.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (30 January 2007)

This guy has issues with them:

http://www.horseproblems.com.au/horse_problems_on_horses_with_ig.htm


----------



## Kermie (30 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
This guy has issues with them:

http://www.horseproblems.com.au/horse_problems_on_horses_with_ig.htm 

[/ QUOTE ]

That guy looks as if he has issues with webbed halters not rpe ones to me ???

I've got Richard Maxwell pressure halters and I find them invaluable when my ponies decide to try being bolshy.  I like the fact that the RM halter comes with a video as I think all these training aids can be abused and dangerous without the correct knowledge.


----------



## cosmo_sam (31 January 2007)

I wouldn't be without my dually for George, but would recommend you get an RA out for one short session to show you and your horse how to use/respond to it.

George has no idea how strong he is, thanks to my dually, and I don't intend on letting him find out!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (31 January 2007)

Have a 'Be Nice' but don't need it anymore, so have lent to my friend who was being dragged in from the field, he mare didn't even test it, just lead almost perfectly from the moment it was put on.


----------



## flyingfeet (31 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
This guy has issues with them:

http://www.horseproblems.com.au/horse_problems_on_horses_with_ig.htm 

[/ QUOTE ]

This guy is advocating duallys not berating them!

If you read he is talking about people who only use standard webbing headcollars - I agree with him 100%!

The dually has been so popular partially because its an easier change than a rope headcollar (many peeps struggle when they encouter mine for the first time!)

Really bugs me that BHS / Pony club teach a god awful way to lead your horse....


----------



## cosmo_sam (31 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

Really bugs me that BHS / Pony club teach a god awful way to lead your horse.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here here!! and in so doing CAUSE 90% of loading issues!! Grrr

*breathesdeeply*


----------



## flyingfeet (31 January 2007)

A situation with me a friend (kindly being show muggings/groom)

Me&gt; Here load my horse
Friend&gt; OK
Friend&gt; He won't go in
Me&gt; Well stop looking at him and blocking his path and lead the way as alpha horse
Friend&gt; Bl**dy hell, he walked straight in
Me&gt; Yes that's body language for you!


----------



## Parkranger (31 January 2007)

Use a Dually for double line lunging - wouldn't be without one and definately wouldn't use a cavesson for lunging again.....


----------



## cosmo_sam (31 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
A situation with me a friend (kindly being show muggings/groom)

Me&gt; Here load my horse
Friend&gt; OK
Friend&gt; He won't go in
Me&gt; Well stop looking at him and blocking his path and lead the way as alpha horse
Friend&gt; Bl**dy hell, he walked straight in
Me&gt; Yes that's body language for you! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha!!! Like magic hey!!


----------



## thunderpants (31 January 2007)

hi 
I would recommend a richard maxwell pressure halter,which you can buy off his website.I wouldnt be without mine ,it works wonders for my bolshy cob gelding,once it's on he's so well behaved
hope this helps


----------



## tabithakat64 (31 January 2007)

Thanks for the adviceeveryone, it's much appreciated 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I've found out where to buy a dually online, several places have them, anyone know of any websites which sell a be nicehalter as I've done a search and can't find them online at all


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2007)

We have one on the yard, and yes a very useful bit of kit.

However, not all horses get on with them so beware.  We have a two year old at our place who could simply not tollerate it and woud go up in the air if it was put on her.  

Also always use them with either a soft 'through' rope or a shortened lead rope, as if a horse gets away from you with one of these on, and steps on the rope it could break its jaw.


----------



## tabithakat64 (31 January 2007)

AmyMay are you talking about the Be Nice Halter or the Monty Roberts Dually headcollar?


----------



## charlie900 (31 January 2007)

I had a bolsy sec d mare and i would never lead her anywhere without the dually, its fab saved me from countless rope burns. before i got one I had to lead with 2 people in a bridle at all times. Do reccomend getting the video to use it properly I sold my vid on ebay for same as i paid for it!


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
AmyMay are you talking about the Be Nice Halter or the Monty Roberts Dually headcollar? 

[/ QUOTE ]
We have both, and this particular horse objects to both.


----------



## tabithakat64 (3 February 2007)

Tried a be nice on Fudge today with excellent results he couldn't pull away from me and I had enough control to stop him dragging me to the nearest bit of grass or into the stable


----------



## mrdarcy (3 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We have one on the yard, and yes a very useful bit of kit.

*However, not all horses get on with them so beware.  We have a two year old at our place who could simply not tollerate it and woud go up in the air if it was put on her.  *

Also always use them with either a soft 'through' rope or a shortened lead rope, as if a horse gets away from you with one of these on, and steps on the rope it could break its jaw. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A lot of horses will go up in the air when first put in a pressure halter... you have to go through the training process of making them yield to the pressure.  If they go up on their back legs that's fine... you just keep the pressure until they come down and release the pressure themselves.  It doesn't normally take them long to figure how much easier it is to yield to the pressure.  But you shouldn't just swap a normal halter for a pressure halter and carry on as if nothing has changed - you've got to teach the horse what pressure means.


----------

